

Show HN: Crowdsourced OK Tornado Assistance Resources - aspir
http://oktornado.crowdmap.com/
I didn't make this, but a friend of mine did. Crowdsourced resources for tornado assistance resources. He's also done this for ice storms, wildfires, and other wide scale natural disasters<p>We're getting hammered with a pretty nasty line of supercells on a dryline, FYI<p>Why am I posting this: 1) It's pretty cool 2) You ought to set up the infrastructure do one for your area. The sooner the better.
======
aspir
I didn't make this, but a friend did. He's also done the same for ice storms,
wildfires, and other natural disasters.

Why am I sharing: 1) It's pretty darned cool 2) If you're looking for an idea
for a project -- build this infrastructure for your area. You might save
lives.

Alright -- I'm off to the shelter now.

[http://www.weather.com/weather/newscenter/alerts/nswxcategor...](http://www.weather.com/weather/newscenter/alerts/nswxcategory/OK)

